# Warcraft Themed 750D Case Mod! (FEL MAGIC)



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey everyone and welcome to another build of mine! Today i would like to share with you my warcraft themed PC build which will be given away on my youtube channel.

www.youtube.com/imfacerollpcgaming

www.facebook.com/imfacerollgaming

SPECS

MSI Z170A-Gaming Pro Carbon Motherboard
MSI GTX 970 GPU
Intel I5 6600K
Corsair Dominator Platnium RAM 16GB
Corsair HX 750I PSU
Corsair Neutron XT SSD

A massive thank you to Corsair and MSI for supporting this build!


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Here is progress 1 to our warcraft PC. Today we will be creating a PSU cover/reservoir. The idea here is to make the dark portal from World of warcraft and make a reservoir out of it. At the bottom of the stairs i also want to create a cracked ground which the green liquid will represent fel magic!










I started with some 15mm thick acrylic and used a jig saw to cut it to siz, then filed and sanded it smooth to remove the jigsaw cut marks.





















Now i needed a top plate so that i could seal the reservoir tight!






Time to route out some material to create the water channel











and here is the look i am going for, the ground will have cracks like in the images below and the portal will be standing upright


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Progress 2 today. Today I create the portal columns and i Tap some holes in the reservoirs for my fittings.










As you can see here i have drilled some holes and tapped the threading in for my fittings.











I have created the columns for the portal which simply slide together to make installation very easy.


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Today is progress 3. Today we get into the details of the reservoir, starting to take some shape and we are happy with how things are turning out.










I wanted to test out our reservoir to make sure there were no leaks






Next step i cut out some vinyl for our warcraft sign and applied it, next we went over the sign with some body filler.











Time to apply those cracks in the ground to our reservoir!






Lets prime everything getting it ready for paint!


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Progress 4 today. Today we start painting our custom reservoir and the portal!










I applied some body filler around the cracks to create some texture to the ground






I created the stairs and primed them as well as the reservoir
















Time to apply our aged copper base coat and get started with air brushing!





















Final result after painting!


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 23, 2016)

Today i bring you the final shots of my warcraft PC! I f you enjoy please feel free to check up on more builds of ours over at:

www.youtube.com/imfacerollpcgaming
www.facebook.com/imfacerollgaming

I would now just like to thank MSI and Corsair once again for their participation in this build and i will now let all of the photos do the rest of the talking!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 23, 2016)

But why "Fel Magic"?


----------



## Vego (Aug 23, 2016)

why no green on mother board? it should alowe green in the place of red


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2016)

Vego said:


> why no green on mother board? it should alowe green in the place of red



Kil'jaeden did not allow it.


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 24, 2016)

Vego said:


> why no green on mother board? it should alowe green in the place of red


Yeah thats an easy fix, the motherboard is RGB it can go any colour


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 24, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> But why "Fel Magic"?


why not haha? its a perfect name, the dark portal is fel magic, the cracks in the ground with the green liquid looks like fel magic


----------

